# Baking Soda Gender Test...works!



## HappyinLove

If you haven't heard of this I just wanted to let you all know that it actually works. You put a little bit of baking soda (1 spoonful) in a cup and pee in it. If it fizzes it's supposed to be a boy, if no fizzing then it's a girl. We tried it out last night for fun because my ultrasound was scheduled for this morning. 

We are having a girl! :cloud9:

I have a son from a previous marriage and my husband and I really wanted a girl. I had a feeling that this was a girl from about 6 weeks on. (I also knew my son was a boy before the ultrasound) Mothers intuition is about 80% right. 

Some of you may remember that I posted a while back about my subchorionic hematoma (blood trapped between the placenta and the uterus). I was bleeding at 14 weeks and it was due to that clot. I have continued bleeding BUT the clot is gone. SO after my ultrasound, seeing that our baby girl is PERFECT in every way they discovered why I am still bleeding. :(

Please pray girls... apparently my cervix is thinning and softening already. I am on bedrest and they are going to give me steroid shots at 24 weeks. My goal is to make it to 34 weeks. Please pray that our sweet baby girl will stay inside growing! Unfortunately I don't have any good pictures to share...I think they were more concerned with what they were seeing about my cervix.

Audrey Mayne is her name in case you were curious. :) We are in love! <3


----------



## babyblessed

awe, congatulations on our girl bump, you must be so excited.

I will put in a prayer for you that you get to 34 weeks.

cute name for her btw


----------



## ilvmylbug

Thanks for the gender test tip! :thumbup:

Congrats and praying for you and your little princess as well. Hope the little bun stays baking until the 34 weeks comes. :hugs:

O/T but @ babyblessed love the avatar :)


----------



## Braven05

Good luck! I hope baby girl stays put where she belongs for a good long time still!


----------



## hersweetleaf

I saw this the other day and was going to try it, but forgot. 
maybe ill try it sunday as my appointment is on monday. doing a scan at 16 weeks (only for families benifet) so who knows what we will see. 

(hoping for no sizzaling)


----------



## fluttery

Congrats! 
You both will be in my prayers..


----------



## SugarBeth

I did this about a month ago. It told me girl when I was convinced I was having a boy (DH and I both had boy vibes, Intelligender said boy, placenta test said boy, etc) so I discredited it. When I was at my last ultrasound, the doctor said it was inconclusive but he would guess girl. We're getting the gender confirmed on Thursday to see. So maybe it was accurate for me!

I did it twice to make sure as well, both said girl for me.


----------



## cool . sweets

Praying for you and Audrey Mayne .


----------



## kiasuten

Congrats on having a girl! I hope bedrest helps your situation... good luck on your healthy little girl! :hugs:


----------



## DarlingMe

hmm I dont know what to think about this! Mine had about 7 little bubbles, not even a second of fizzing. I would think a "fizz" should be a little more obvious but I dont know what to think. Congrats on your girl Happy! Can they give you progesterone cream vaginal suppositories?


----------



## sept20mom

Thanks for the tip, praying for you and a healthy baby girl!


----------



## XKatX

Congrats on your baby girl! Hope all goes well for the rest of your pregnancy. Off to try the gender test now!


----------



## babyblessed

ooh just tried test, no fizz for me, really should just find out sex at scan i am trying everyother trick in the book but still dont think i want to know for sure :wacko:

have 20 week scan on friday so will see if I cave :haha:


----------



## CeeCee2010

I will send a prayer up the big guy for you and tell him to keep your bubs in there until at least 34 weeks :) x


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats hun on your little girly and hope the bedrest helps!!! :)
I tried the baking soda test too, and it fizzed. We've already been told it's a boy at a few scans, but will be finding out for definate (if he lets us see lol) on Friday. Much love xxx


----------



## Mummy1506

Congrats on your little girl, hope she stays put for you until 34wks 

Baking Soda didn't work for me no fizz at all & we're having boy !

xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Congrats on you baby girl :flower: I hope all goes well for you chick, get lots of rest and take care :hugs:

I am off to see if we have any baking soda in the cupboard as we have a scan tomorrow!


----------



## pixie p

I just did this.... mine fizzed nearly half way up the cup!!! 
A little boy on the way for us then by the looks of it! We are staying team yellow so have a long wait until we find out if its right. I do have a gut feeling its a boy though! Oooh its so tempting to find out at the scan... i must stay strong!


----------



## natasja32

Congratulations on your pink bump lovely. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.:hugs:

Ive only got baking powder and bicarbonate of soda....so cant do the test! Bummer!:wacko:


----------



## ProudMommy26

natasja32 said:


> Congratulations on your pink bump lovely. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.:hugs:
> 
> Ive only got baking powder and bicarbonate of soda....so cant do the test! Bummer!:wacko:

Bicarbonate of soda is what I used, I think it's english for Baking Soda. I've read that it's ok to use x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

natasja32 said:


> Congratulations on your pink bump lovely. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.:hugs:
> 
> Ive only got baking powder and bicarbonate of soda....so cant do the test! Bummer!:wacko:

I think bicarb of soda is the same but don't quote me!


----------



## pixie p

pixie p said:


> I just did this.... mine fizzed nearly half way up the cup!!!
> A little boy on the way for us then by the looks of it! We are staying team yellow so have a long wait until we find out if its right. I do have a gut feeling its a boy though! Oooh its so tempting to find out at the scan... i must stay strong!

:haha::haha::haha:

I used baking powder!!!! No wonder it fizzed like crazy! :haha:
Just used bicarb soda..... NO FIZZ!!! Oh roll on oct 2nd so we can see.So exciting guessing tho!!

Hope your baby girl stays safe until 34 weeks. Big payers being sent your way :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

ProudMommy26 said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your pink bump lovely. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.:hugs:
> 
> Ive only got baking powder and bicarbonate of soda....so cant do the test! Bummer!:wacko:
> 
> Bicarbonate of soda is what I used, I think it's english for Baking Soda. I've read that it's ok to use xClick to expand...

Oh well I tried it anyway....:blush: No fizzing for me...not even a bubble.:blush:


----------



## HappyinLove

Thank you all for your love and hugs and prayers! I am hoping to find someone else who has been in the same situation as me before. I might do another post. Basically my cervix is thinning/effacing early... I'm enjoying bed rest but I'm sure I'll be sick of it in a few weeks. :) 
As far as gender stuff goes I'll say this...
I had a gut feeling it was a girl. I had morning sickness (had none with my son) and gained weight differently than with my son as well. All gender predictor tests like the chinese calendar, etc. all said that I was having a girl. I'm carrying high and had faster heart tones than with my son. My husband and my toddler both thought it was a girl as well. I pretty much matched every old wives tale. :) The baking soda test was just for fun but I heard a lot of people it was actually accurate for. Have fun with it! :)


----------



## rensben

Hi there,

Congrats on your little girl! You should come join us in Gestational complications. Look for the thread called Incompetent cervix. I went through this with my first last year. At 19 weeks my cervix was almost completely effaced (1.3cm) starting to open (1cm) and I had bulging membranes. An emergency stitch was put in at 20 weeks and I stayed on bed rest for 10 weeks. I gave birth at 30 weeks to a little boy who is now a healthy 1 year old! It was a very scary time for me. I cried every day and was terrified of giving birth too early. I am pregnant again with my second and had a stitch put in at 14 weeks this time to prevent another premature labour. There are lots of us over in GC forum and everyone is very friendly and will give you loads of advice/info. You can also pm me if you have any questions. I'd be glad to help!


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats on the girl! Though that baking soda test was definitely wrong for us. :winkwink:


----------



## kmartin906

Good luck, I will say a prayer for you!! 

I am definitely going home to try this gender prediction thing ... our ultrasound is on Friday, so I'm pretty excited about this!!! : D


----------



## canadabear

Congrats on baby girl.. thoughts are with you and bump!! :flower:

couldn't help myself and tried this out right away.. no fizzing at all.. so that means girl.. we will have to see come April 26th..So long to wait now!! Chinese Gender prediction says boy, OH says boy, Dad says boy, mom was saying boy but has changed to girl.. :shrug: needless to say I have no idea myself.. :haha:


----------



## cool . sweets

Tried the baking soda test, but it came out frothy like.


----------



## hersweetleaf

so debating on doing this and going back and forth on this test...as all the other ones came out girl...the ring on a string, the palms test, and the feet being cold test, also the chinese gender predictor all predicted girl...and this test...

GIRL!!!!! NO FIZZING!!!!

so we will see. i have a non private scan (so family can see) on monday in which i will be 16 weeks 1 day, so maybe we will get a potty shot and get some news to see how accurate this test is. 

:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## JadeCrusader

So, is it supposed to fizz like soda pop? Like a lot of fizz? I thought I heard it kinda fizzing at first, but it stopped immediately and there were some bubbles released that stuck to the side of the bowl I was using and a little bit of flotsam on top floating around... but no "blow me out of the water" fizzing. Just some slight gas release... does this mean girl or the fact that it kinda sorta fizzed at all mean it's a boy?


----------

